# iFrame in Flash



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Hey guys, 
Need some help from the Flash guys to see if you can use iFrames in Flash to load HTML content into the page. We want the main page to be flash, but only the titlebar is animated, we want to load html into the lower portion of the page.
Is this possible? If so, any pages we can check out with how to do it.

Thanks


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Is the lower page controlled by Flash elements in the title bar? If the title bar is simply a graphical/design element, I would just create a table, put the flash swf in the top cell and the html-only content in the lower cell.

AFAIK, and I wish it were otherwise, Flash is only able to use/handle simple HTML, a href and bold tags, etc. so I think iframes would be out of the question.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

darkscot,
The buttons in the main title bar will be Flash as well (Nicer rollovers, easier to do fancy drop down menus). I do not use Flash myself, I am asking for the guy that will be doing the flash who has never done targeting like this.

Thanks!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

can try adding this scripting to the buttons:
getURL("page.html", target="iframe")

replace 'page' with whatever page you want to load, and 'iframe' with the name of your iframe

see: http://www.kirupa.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81915

You could use it to target an iframe. As long as you define the iFrame name as the Window name parameter it should work fine in all browsers. Just make sure you avoid names like iFrame , Frame , MainFrame etc...These are reserved words and might conflict your actions. Give it some unique name. 

I don't know how'd you get around it otherwise. If the html lower portion is only simple images and text then you can use the scrollpane feature to import images, swf files, etc.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks! Greatly appreciated.


----------

